
Ask HN: How working from home has affected you? - stepsilva
How are people working on product development coping with the work from home situation? What kind of challenges or obstacles are you currently facing when working remotely?
I am trying to understand the current product development landscape and I would love to hear from people working in digital product management, developers or designers.
======
poletopole
I'm a dev and have worked 7+ years remotely. What I've found that helps is to
do voice conferences where the dev team has casual discussions on anything
they want to share, maybe twice a month. It's very hard to gauge someone's
personality or insecurities over chat alone. I worked on location with my boss
for a year before going remote and that helped considerably because I knew how
to communicate with him--that's what it boils down to--is knowing how to
approach a team member to help them or ask for help, give them assignments,
collaborate, etc. Having these "huddles" is also a good way to share what
you're having trouble on and get advice.

------
MogwaiAllOnYou
Fortunately (for me) I'm back working in the office, albeit on my own most of
the time.

The main thing I hated about working from, apart from not having the space to
have a proper desk setup, was just feeling constant anxiety about not feeling
productive or maybe more so not being seen to be working. And I don't really
know why I experienced this, because we don't have that sort of culture at
all. However this lead to poor sleep and stress.

I know a lot of people much prefer working from home, and most of if not all
of my coworkers do, but I do feel like a lot of the conversations around WFH,
especially from software engineers, is WFH is brilliant with no downsides, and
the conversation completely negates the people that dislike it for whatever
reason

------
probinso
All of my out of work relaxation activities have stopped. I was already
remote, but that is not the same as isolated. I used to use a co-working
space. Home desk used to be for arts and crafts and hobbies. now my home desk
is for work and I have no social interaction. It makes me bad at conversing
and it makes me very anxious. I have settled on being increasingly bad at
interacting with people

------
giantg2
I'm a developer and I switched teams/stacks about a month or two before we
started WFH. I noticed that I'm learning much more slowly than when I was in
the office.

------
davidajackson
Pet keeps attacking the blinds during Zoom meetings. Not sure what to do about
it.

